# Bindings for Arbor Blacklist



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Id say either Formulas or Phantoms. That's what I'd ride.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

If your knees are starting to get worn, I'd back off from the jumps and jibs a little. As for bindings, also put Flux TT30 in there. I used them all through Japan earlier in the year and the combination was flawless


----------



## strobe32 (Sep 8, 2012)

JVee said:


> If your knees are starting to get worn, I'd back off from the jumps and jibs a little. As for bindings, also put Flux TT30 in there. I used them all through Japan earlier in the year and the combination was flawless


Haha yea... that's why I at least keep it to the small jumps. We'll see though, I'm trying to do what I can, while I can, you know. I'll check out those Flux bindings too.

Thanks for the opinions so far guys.


----------



## strobe32 (Sep 8, 2012)

Bumping today for additional opinions.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flow M9's, Raiden Pushers, Salomon Districts, Flux DS30, Rome Mob Boss, or Burton Cartels (the new highback is softer than I've ever felt on Cartels).


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

My knees are getting worse as well and I have to say that the most comfortable and still good-for-all binding for me are the Forum Shaka. They have simmer canting, Gel pads, great straps and are very customizable. The only downside in my opinion is that they are rather medium weight, not exactly the lightest.

I've just read today that some magazine voted them the most comfortable bindings overall. But don't believe magazines when it comes to gear, the "awards" are usually bought by ads.

If you don't necessarily need canting I'd got with the Flux TT30. Great allround binding as well.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Flow M9's, Raiden Pushers, Salomon Districts, Flux DS30, Rome Mob Boss, or *Burton Cartels (the new highback is softer than I've ever felt on Cartels)*.


Damn Nivek, you're making my decision harder. Malavita vs Cartel for a Cobra/Westmark combo.

I was leaning Cartel, then Malavita (I admit the silversmith looks pretty sick). Now maybe leaning back to the Cartel. Thing is I have to find a restricted (want the asym strap) vs just a normal Malavita.

Now you say the highback is softer on the Cartel so perhaps that's better for the quiver.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Damn Nivek, you're making my decision harder. Malavita vs Cartel for a Cobra/Westmark combo.
> 
> I was leaning Cartel, then Malavita (I admit the silversmith looks pretty sick). Now maybe leaning back to the Cartel. Thing is I have to find a restricted (want the asym strap) vs just a normal Malavita.
> 
> Now you say the highback is softer on the Cartel so perhaps that's better for the quiver.


You asked for more options, I provided.

The Malavita Reflex has the asym... and the Cartel Reflex has the react strap. You don't need the Restricted on either. 

They need to be ridden to really tell, but from what I can gather the Cartels are now a bit softer than Malavita's.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> You asked for more options, I provided.
> 
> The Malavita Reflex has the asym... and the Cartel Reflex has the react strap. You don't need the Restricted on either.
> 
> They need to be ridden to really tell, but from what I can gather the Cartels are now a bit softer than Malavita's.


I didn't ask for the options, I just came across them. I didn't mean to imply you did something bad, just that your insight has made my decision even more murky but I'm glad to know that info.

You don't think the Asym strap is better than the Cartel react strap? It's a wash?

Interesting you think the cartels as being softer than the Malavitas. Very interesting.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I didn't ask for the options, I just came across them. I didn't mean to imply you did something bad, just that your insight has made my decision even more murky but I'm glad to know that info.
> 
> You don't think the Asym strap is better than the Cartel react strap? It's a wash?
> 
> Interesting you think the cartels as being softer than the Malavitas. Very interesting.


I saw the OP metioned "bump for more opinions" and confused that with you.

Well they are supposed to have the same baseplate build and the Cartel highback is softer. So I can't imagine Cartels riding stiffer than Malavitas despite what the Burton site will tell you. But then again the Forum Destroyer is softer than the Youngblood despite what Forum tells you so whatever.

I actually haven't ridden the react strap, but it works on the same principle as the Asym, more strap less padding. I don't foresee it being any more or less comfy than the asym. Both should be pretty rad.


----------



## strobe32 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all your input Nivek, much appreciated. I'm actually leaning toward the Malavitas now myself.


----------

